# Runtime error



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I get it on this forum and no other website :? It appears to be an advert...

P1ssing me off :x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://ad.uk.doubleclick.net



> f4d_pop is null or not an object


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Are you using IE?

If so, try this:

Tools --> Options 
Select "Advanced" tab
Clear the tick from "Display a notification about every script error"

Also whilst you're at it, tick "Disable script debugging".

Hope that helps.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It has only just started happening... :?



QuackingPlums said:


> Are you using IE?
> 
> If so, try this:
> 
> ...


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Ah, ok - there's a popup ad I've noticed that the forum recently acquired. Do you have a popup blocker (google/msn toolbar or similar) ? It *might* be that the ad is doing something clever with this popup window, but the window doesn't exist because your blocker has prevented it from appearing. I've used both google popup blocker and the in-built one in firefox without problems, but other blockers may be "incompatible" with this particular ad?

I'm clutching at straws now, but if it's started happening recently then the only change I've noticed is those messages telling me that Firefox has prevented a popup...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yeah, Google pop-up blocker... :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I need to know what ad it is - I ran through all the ads on Monday (admin off sick!) and removed a shed load of Popups!

Jae


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

For me, the popup that is still getting blocked is Dell, but as I said, I'm clutching at straws and this may not be Nutts' problem at all...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.mozilla.org/

Use Firefox. However for some pages you may still need to use IE due to script programming. Firefox on the whole is a far better product than IE.


----------

